# problemi driver proprietari (RISOLTO)

## darkfor.nic

Salve, come al solito ho un problema... io finora da quando o installato Gentoo uso KDE con un computer AMD con una scheda video integrata (ovviamente Radeon) ma ho deciso di passare a XFCE perché è più leggero e infondo non ha nulla da invidiare a KDE. Ovviamente per i problemi grafici (tearing) che causa XFCE ho dovuto inserire la mia scheda grafica dedicata (ma vecchia di una quindicina d'anni) una Nvidia GT630 e i driver proprietari sono nvidia-390 ma non riusco a installarli perché mi danno errori prima di partire della compilazione e penso che sia per qualcosa del kernel. Il terminale mi da questo messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Running pre-merge checks for x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-390.138-r4
> 
>  * Determining the location of the kernel source code
> 
>  * Found kernel source directory:
> ...

 

https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

Io ho provato anche a installare la versione test (390.132-r4) inserindo le impostazioni su "/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords" ma non mi riconosce la versione test ma cerca sempre di installarmi la versione stable (390.138-r4) dandomi sempre questo erroreLast edited by darkfor.nic on Fri Oct 23, 2020 1:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare l'output dei comandi eselect kernel list e uname -a?

----------

## darkfor.nic

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Puoi postare l'output dei comandi eselect kernel list e uname -a?

 

 *Quote:*   

> [1]   linux-5.4.72-gentoo *

 

----------

## darkfor.nic

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Puoi postare l'output dei comandi eselect kernel list e uname -a?

 

scusa avevo letto male. I risultato sono 

eselect kernel list

 *Quote:*   

> [1]   linux-5.4.72-gentoo *

  (come il messaggio precedente)

uname -a

 *Quote:*   

> Linux genick 5.4.66-gentoo-x86_64 #1 SMP Fri Sep 25 07:26:49 CEST 2020 x86_64 AMD Ryzen 3 2200G with Radeon Vega Graphics AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non hai ancora compilato il nuovo kernel, infatti uname -a ti dice che sei ancora sul vecchio.

Aggiorna il kernel al 5.4.72 oppure se non hai ancora rimosso i sorgenti del vecchio kernel selezionalo con eselect

----------

## darkfor.nic

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non hai ancora compilato il nuovo kernel, infatti uname -a ti dice che sei ancora sul vecchio.
> 
> Aggiorna il kernel al 5.4.72 oppure se non hai ancora rimosso i sorgenti del vecchio kernel selezionalo con eselect

 

Io non riesco a capire. OK, ho imparato una cosa nuova, cioè che il kernel non si aggiorna con i semplici comando di aggiornamento ( emerge --ask --deep --newuse --update @world o emerge --ask -uD world) ma adesso cosa devo fare? il pacchetto sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-5.4.72 è già aggiornato e su eselect kernel list è già selezionato "linux-5.4.72-gentoo", allora cosa devo fare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il kernel sys-kernel/gentoo-sources non basta solo aggiornarlo tramite portage perche' sono solo i sorgenti quindi devi compilarli e poi aggiornare grub (se ce l'hai). Come hai compilato il kernel a mano o con genkernel?

Se vuoi un kernel che si aggiorna con portage potresti mettere in conto di usare sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel o sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin ma questi creano un kernel generico come nelle altre distribuzioni cercando di attivare il piu' possibile (mi pare usi la configurazione usata da redhat o archlinux).

----------

## darkfor.nic

Grazie, infatti dopo aver aggiornato il kernel (dire la verità, ho usato "genkernel all") mi ha installato i driver ma con i nvidia-390 mi apriva il tools nvidia-settins ma non mi deva alcuna informazione sulla mia scheda grafica e penso quindi non me la riconosceva, mentre dopo mi sono informato sul sito ufficiale di nvidia e sembra che infatti i diver della mia scheda grafico sono i 450 mentre io usavo i 390 anni fa su Archlinux, quindi ho disinstallato i 390 e poi mi sono installato i 450. Però adesso non mi apre nemmeno il toos di nvidia e cercando di aprire il tools con il terminale mi dice che i driver non sono caricati:

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR: NVIDIA driver is not loaded
> 
> ERROR: Unable to load info from any available system

 

mentre se cerco di ricompilare i moduli con il comando "emerge @module-rebuild"  mi ricompila i driver ma alla fine mi da questo messaggio

 *Quote:*   

> * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-450.80.02:
> 
>  * ***** WARNING *****
> 
>  * 
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sembra che la tua gpu debba usare i driver version 390, quindi prova ad installare ancora quelli

----------

## darkfor.nic

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sembra che la tua gpu debba usare i driver version 390, quindi prova ad installare ancora quelli

 

Il sito ufficiale mi dice i 450 ma quando avevo installato i 390 comunque il tools me lo apriva ma con nessuna informazione

----------

## darkfor.nic

scusate un attimo, ma usare i driver proprietari si deve usae per forza il systemd? sui messaggi che mi danno dopo l'installazione, c'è pure scritto:

 *Quote:*   

>  systemctl enable nvidia-suspend.service
> 
>  	systemctl enable nvidia-hibernate.service
> 
>  	systemctl enable nvidia-resume.service

 

Questi non sono comandi di systemd? Io sto usando su Gentoo openrc ma perché certe funzioni vogliono avviarmeli con il systemd?

----------

## darkfor.nic

Comunque, niente da fare... Io avevo sbagliato sui 390 perché mi sono accorto adesso (che ho di nuovo installati i 390) che mi apre il tools me non mi accorgevo, essendo che il terminali mi dava molte scritto di errori ma pensavo in questioni grafiche (quindi poco importanti) che sopra pure i 390 mi da le stesse scritte come i 450, cioè che non sono caricati i driver. Comunque lasciamo perdere... ritorno su KDE (per fortuna non l'ho disinstallato) ma mi tengo la scheda video dedicata con i driver nouveau che almeno mi danno gli 8GB di ram del mio computer intera

----------

## darkfor.nic

Niente da fare... ho dovuto tirarmi via la scheda video dedicata perché mi dava dei "schizzi" di grafica pure su KDE. Adesso non capisco il perchè mi da questo messaggi quando manda dei comandi di aggiornamento

 *Quote:*   

> !!! The following updates are masked by LICENSE changes:
> 
> - x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-455.28::gentoo (masked by: NVIDIA-r2 license(s))
> 
> For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge
> ...

 

ho eliminato su use e licence ogni traccia di Nvidia, cosa devo fare per tirarmi via questi messaggi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non e' che hai ancora nvidia nella variabile VIDEO_CARDS?

----------

## darkfor.nic

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non e' che hai ancora nvidia nella variabile VIDEO_CARDS?

 

NO, io ho adesso "amdgpu radeonsi"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cosa torna il comando emerge -uUDtv @world?

----------

## darkfor.nic

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non e' che hai ancora nvidia nella variabile VIDEO_CARDS?

 

Scusa, se ci conosciamo e ci stiamo parlando io mi metterei a ridere... Con tutta oggi di installazione, disinstallazione e installazione ancora... di una versione o l'altra dei driver nvidia mi ero solo dimenticato la disinstallazione finale dei driver proprietari... cioè avevo ancora i driver installati per quello mi dava il messaggio! ahahah Scusa

----------

## darkfor.nic

Questa mattina ho voluto fare un nuovo tentativo per vedere se magari avevo sbagliato qualcosa (la rinuncia facile è sempre sbagliata) e non ci sono riuscito ancora ad farmi riconoscere la mia scheda video dai driver proprietari ma ho risolto comunque un problema! Adesso con i driver opensource (nouveau) non mi da "schezzi" grafici come avevo scritto su un commento precedente, quindi il problema era solo che avevo dei driver proprietari non compatibili ancora installati. Per evitare installazioni all'infinito, ve la chiedo a voi... il problema potrebbe essere che io ho tenuto sempre su make.conf sia "nouveau" e "nvidia" su VIDEO_CARDS e quindi vanno in conflitto? e poi sulla guida dice di impostare "eselect opengl set nvidia" ma mi dice che non esiste, quindi cosa dovrei installare per questo comando?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si i drivers nvidia e nouveau vanno in conflitto, ma puoi tenerli abilitati in VIDEO_CARDS basta che quando passi da uno o l'altro ti ricordi di mettere nella blacklist il modulo che non usi.

eselect opengl e' stato sostituito della libreria media-libs/libglvnd abilitata ora di default quindi quel passaggio puoi anche saltarlo

----------

## darkfor.nic

SIGNORI.. SIGNORI... CI SONO RIUSCITO!!!! Io sinceramente non sapevo che i driver nouveau e i driver proprietari andassero in conflitto, anche perché prima di assemblarmi il mio pc attuale (usavo questa scheda grafica sul mio pc precedente) su altre distro che ho usato (soprattutto Archlinux) i driver non andavano in conflitto, bastava solo installarli e poi fare impostazione su /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Comunque, come si è capito io ho messo in blacklist i driver Nouveau e adesso il driver proprietari mi riconosce la mia scheda grafica. Comunque avevi ragione fedeliallalinea! io facendo la prova del blacklist ho prima installato i driver Nvidia-450.80.02 perché il sito ufficiale di Nvidia dice che la mia scheda grafica è per quei driver ma non mi ha riconosciuto la scheda grafica ma ho voluto fare l'ultima tentativo installandomi Nvidia-390.138-r4 e adesso mi ha riconosciuto tutto!!! Grazie

----------

